# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ارزش داره بمونم سال چهارم بخاطر پزشکی؟

## sahar7

سلام به همه کنکوریای عزیز امیدوارم همه به ارزو های قشنگتون برسید. من پشت کنکوریم و عاشق پزشکی عاااااشق جوری که وقتی اسمش میاد بغض میگیرتم الانم امسال سومین کنکورمه !ولی خیلی نا امیدمو میترسم نمیدونم چیکار کنم میترسم امسالم بهش نرسمو ناچار برم یه رشته دیگه!!چون میگن دیگه ارزش نداره که بمونی . حالا سوالم از دوستان اینه اگه خدایی نکرده اگه امسالم بازهم درحد پیرا پزشکیا باشم ارزش داره بمونم سال چهارم بخاطر پزشکی؟؟؟ همیشه درس خون بودمو مدرسه تیزهوشان درس خوندم اما متاسفانه سال سومو پیشو خیلی جدی نخوندم که ضربه شم دیدم. از دوستان خواهش میکنم کسی بهم کمک کنه خصوصا اونایی که خودشون پزشکی میخونن ویا دانشگاه هستن. میترسم تا آخر عمرم حسرت نرسیدن به ارزوم تو دلم بمونا

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> سلام به همه کنکوریای عزیز امیدوارم همه به ارزو های قشنگتون برسید. من پشت کنکوریم و عاشق پزشکی عاااااشق جوری که وقتی اسمش میاد بغض میگیرتم الانم امسال سومین کنکورمه !ولی خیلی نا امیدمو میترسم نمیدونم چیکار کنم میترسم امسالم بهش نرسمو ناچار برم یه رشته دیگه!!چون میگن دیگه ارزش نداره که بمونی . حالا سوالم از دوستان اینه اگه خدایی نکرده اگه امسالم بازهم درحد پیرا پزشکیا باشم ارزش داره بمونم سال چهارم بخاطر پزشکی؟؟؟ همیشه درس خون بودمو مدرسه تیزهوشان درس خوندم اما متاسفانه سال سومو پیشو خیلی جدی نخوندم که ضربه شم دیدم. از دوستان خواهش میکنم کسی بهم کمک کنه خصوصا اونایی که خودشون پزشکی میخونن ویا دانشگاه هستن. میترسم تا آخر عمرم حسرت نرسیدن به ارزوم تو دلم بمونا


شما کارشناسی ارشد رو کی گرفتین؟

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

رشته هایی مثل فیزیوتراپی و بینایی سنجی جز تاپ های پیرا پزشکین 
در خصوص سوالتون نظر شخصی من نه ارزش نداره
زندگی هم ارزش نداره خودتون تو منگنه بذارین چرا پزشکی قبول نشدم و...
اون دو تا رشته تحقیق کنین جوری که اگه تحقیق کنین عاشق این دو رشته میشین
موفق باشین

----------


## laleh74

آخی وضعیتت شبیه منه...انگار من تاپیک زدم  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (101): 

نه عزیزم نمون...چون اینجوری روحتم آسیب میبینه..پشت کنکور موندن آسون نیس..منو تو بهتر میدونیم:/

اگه توام مث من تا این بهش علاقه داری میتونی بری دانشگا و اونجا باز بخونی واس کنکور...

اینجوری خیلی بهتر میخونی تا اینکه تو خونه باشی و بخونی.

----------


## sahar7

آره واقعا پشت کنکور موندن سخته این روزا انقد استرسم زیاد شده وهمش توفکرم میترسم کاری کنم که حتی پیرا هارم نیارم! الان میخوام سعی کنم خودمو اروم کنمو یه جمع بندی خوب داشته باشم که اقلا ضربه نخورم تا بعد بدونم خدا چی میخواد. با این اوضاع روحیم میترسم حتی نشه پرستاریم بیارم!! برام دعا کنید حال بدیه خیلییییی

----------


## Aguila Roja

> سلام به همه کنکوریای عزیز امیدوارم همه به ارزو های قشنگتون برسید. من پشت کنکوریم و عاشق پزشکی عاااااشق جوری که وقتی اسمش میاد بغض میگیرتم الانم امسال سومین کنکورمه !ولی خیلی نا امیدمو میترسم نمیدونم چیکار کنم میترسم امسالم بهش نرسمو ناچار برم یه رشته دیگه!!چون میگن دیگه ارزش نداره که بمونی . حالا سوالم از دوستان اینه اگه خدایی نکرده اگه امسالم بازهم درحد پیرا پزشکیا باشم ارزش داره بمونم سال چهارم بخاطر پزشکی؟؟؟ همیشه درس خون بودمو مدرسه تیزهوشان درس خوندم اما متاسفانه سال سومو پیشو خیلی جدی نخوندم که ضربه شم دیدم. از دوستان خواهش میکنم کسی بهم کمک کنه خصوصا اونایی که خودشون پزشکی میخونن ویا دانشگاه هستن. میترسم تا آخر عمرم حسرت نرسیدن به ارزوم تو دلم بمونا


 به نظر من از همین الان روزی 15 ساعت بخون تا کنکور 
برا سال بعد نزار چون دوباره همین میشه 
فقط کافیه عمومی ها رو میانگین 50 بزنی تخصصی ها هم بین 30 تا 40 البته اگر یه درس تخصصی رو بالاتر بزنی که بهتره با همینا 3000 میاری

----------


## Swallow

*نععععععععع اصلا نمووووووون 
دیگ هر چی شد برووووووو 
موندن اشتباه محضه بخدا !*

----------


## DR.MAM

ببین من بهت نمیگم که بمون یا نمون
من بهت میگم که یه تصمیمی بگیر که 15 سال بعد هم از تصمیمت راضی باشه و هیچ وقت بخاطر تصمیمت پشیمون نشی.

اگه واقعا یه هدفی داری بخاطرش بجنگ.
در ضمن رسیدن به اهداف و آرزوهای آدما سنو سال نمیشناسه،ماهی رو هر وقت از آب بگیری تازست

----------


## Navid70

بدتر از شمام دیدم 5 سال پشت کنکور مونده!اخرم به زور شهرستان قبول شده!
هنوز برام سواله کسی که نمیتونه 3 تا کتاب زیستو تو 5 سال بخونه بره 60 بزنه چطوری میخواد پزشکی رو 7 ساله ببنده؟

----------


## Healer

> سلام به همه کنکوریای عزیز امیدوارم همه به ارزو های قشنگتون برسید. من پشت کنکوریم و عاشق پزشکی عاااااشق جوری که وقتی اسمش میاد بغض میگیرتم الانم امسال سومین کنکورمه !ولی خیلی نا امیدمو میترسم نمیدونم چیکار کنم میترسم امسالم بهش نرسمو ناچار برم یه رشته دیگه!!چون میگن دیگه ارزش نداره که بمونی . حالا سوالم از دوستان اینه اگه خدایی نکرده اگه امسالم بازهم درحد پیرا پزشکیا باشم ارزش داره بمونم سال چهارم بخاطر پزشکی؟؟؟ همیشه درس خون بودمو مدرسه تیزهوشان درس خوندم اما متاسفانه سال سومو پیشو خیلی جدی نخوندم که ضربه شم دیدم. از دوستان خواهش میکنم کسی بهم کمک کنه خصوصا اونایی که خودشون پزشکی میخونن ویا دانشگاه هستن. میترسم تا آخر عمرم حسرت نرسیدن به ارزوم تو دلم بمونا


سلام
به نظر من از الان بخونید واسه کنکور اونم از جون ودل که مطمئنا موفق میشید
وقتی عاشق کاری باشید دیگه سختی ها براتون مفهومی نداره و برا رسیدن بهش از جون و دل تلاش می کنید
برعکس نظر دوستان من میگم بمونی بهتره تا اینکه هر سال که تو انشگاه قدم میزنی با حسرت به دانشکده پزشکی چشم بدوزی و فک کنی اگه یه سال میموندم میشد و این حرفا نگه ندارید وقتی مدرکتون گرفتین دوباره فیلتون یاد هندوستون کنه بیاید برای کنکور بخونید واسه پزشکی
مگه چندسال عمر می کنیم که یه دوره ایم صرف اموری کنیم که بهشون علاقه نداریم
البته اگه خدای نکرده قبول نشدید و پشت موندید دیگه خداوکیلی باید از همون مرداد بکوب بخونید واسه کنکور نه اینکه بازم زمان رو از دست بدید

----------


## DR.MAM

> سلام
> به نظر من از الان بخونید واسه کنکور اونم از جون ودل که مطمئنا موفق میشید
> وقتی عاشق کاری باشید دیگه سختی ها براتون مفهومی نداره و برا رسیدن بهش از جون و دل تلاش می کنید
> برعکس نظر دوستان من میگم بمونی بهتره تا اینکه هر سال که تو انشگاه قدم میزنی با حسرت به دانشکده پزشکی چشم بدوزی و فک کنی اگه یه سال میموندم میشد و این حرفا نگه ندارید وقتی مدرکتون گرفتین دوباره فیلتون یاد هندوستون کنه بیاید برای کنکور بخونید واسه پزشکی
> مگه چندسال عمر می کنیم که یه دوره ایم صرف اموری کنیم که بهشون علاقه نداریم
> البته اگه خدای نکرده قبول نشدید و پشت موندید دیگه خداوکیلی باید از همون مرداد بکوب بخونید واسه کنکور نه اینکه بازم زمان رو از دست بدید


احسنت ارمیا جون
تمام حرفات صحیحو کاملن

----------


## fatima.te

عزیزم خودت که دیگه بهتر میدونی الان فقطططط وقت تلاش و از جون مایه گذاشتنه همش 46روزه طلایی مونده که میتونی با نهایت استفاده ازش به چیزی که میخوای برسی،به شرطی که واقعا استفاده کنی و به نتیجه هم فک نکنی تا جایی که ممکنه بهترینه خودتو نشون بده،وقت واسه موندن یا نموندن توی مرداد و بعد از کنکورته نه الانی ک یکماه و نیم وقت داری واسه جنگیدن،چه بسا با تلاشت تو مرداد بیای بگی بچه ها بنظرتون پزشکی کجا رو قبول میشم؟؟؟!!! پس از الانت نهایت استفاده رو ببر،مرداد نتیجشو باهم میبینیم و تصمیمو هم همون موقع میگیری
موفق باشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## fatima.te

> بدتر از شمام دیدم 5 سال پشت کنکور مونده!اخرم به زور شهرستان قبول شده!
> هنوز برام سواله کسی که نمیتونه 3 تا کتاب زیستو تو 5 سال بخونه بره 60 بزنه چطوری میخواد پزشکی رو 7 ساله ببنده؟


طبق چیزای که من دیدم تو این موارد تو گروه ادم وجود دارن:
1اونی که واقعا از نظر هوشی فوق العاده پایین بوده و داره با تلاش زیاد خودشو بالا میکشه و نتیجش این میشه که باید گفت براش نتیجه فوق العادس...
2یکی که باهوشه درسشم خوب بوده ولی تلاش نکرده درگیر روزمرگی های پشت کنکور شده ایقد روزا بهش فشار اوردنو حبس تو خونه بوده که اصن یادش رفته کجاس و هدفش چی بوده یهو اخر سر تو ماه های اخر به خودش میاد و خودی نشون میده که بازم همون پزشکی شهرستان واسش میشه یه نتیجه عالی...
اینجور ادمارو زیاد دیدم
یه گروه سومی هست اما کمن:یکی که هم هوشش خوبه هم تلاشش دچار یه معضل روانی و فوبیا از امتحانه ک سر کنکور میبازه و همه چی یادش میره...اینم بوده که کم بودن ایجور افراد
پس قبل کنکور نشون دهنده نتونستن دورانه 7ساله پزشکی نیست :Yahoo (1):

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام به همه کنکوریای عزیز امیدوارم همه به ارزو های قشنگتون برسید. من پشت کنکوریم و عاشق پزشکی عاااااشق جوری که وقتی اسمش میاد بغض میگیرتم الانم امسال سومین کنکورمه !ولی خیلی نا امیدمو میترسم نمیدونم چیکار کنم میترسم امسالم بهش نرسمو ناچار برم یه رشته دیگه!!چون میگن دیگه ارزش نداره که بمونی . حالا سوالم از دوستان اینه اگه خدایی نکرده اگه امسالم بازهم درحد پیرا پزشکیا باشم ارزش داره بمونم سال چهارم بخاطر پزشکی؟؟؟ همیشه درس خون بودمو مدرسه تیزهوشان درس خوندم اما متاسفانه سال سومو پیشو خیلی جدی نخوندم که ضربه شم دیدم. از دوستان خواهش میکنم کسی بهم کمک کنه خصوصا اونایی که خودشون پزشکی میخونن ویا دانشگاه هستن. میترسم تا آخر عمرم حسرت نرسیدن به ارزوم تو دلم بمونا


ارزش رو شما مشخص میکنید نه بقیه افراد
به حرف دلتون عمل کنید تا بعدا حسرت کارهایی که باید میکردید و نکردید یا نباید میکردید ولی کردید رو نخورید

----------


## raha..

چرا فکر میکنی امسال قبول نمیشی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگ واقعا دلت با پزشکیه بمون...
ی کاری نکن که بعدا پشیمون شی...

----------


## rezagmi

> بدتر از شمام دیدم 5 سال پشت کنکور مونده!اخرم به زور شهرستان قبول شده!
> هنوز برام سواله کسی که نمیتونه 3 تا کتاب زیستو تو 5 سال بخونه بره 60 بزنه چطوری میخواد پزشکی رو 7 ساله ببنده؟


وارد شدن خیلی سخت تر از ادامه دادن هست
اگر وارد مجرای رشته بشی بستنش تو 7 سال زیاد هم سخت نیست
حتما که نباید معدلت 20 بشه!با 15 هم میشه تموم کرد
با 17 هم میشه و...
بچه های لیسانسه هم هستن که تازه پزشکی قبول شدن
ترم آخر هوشبری سراغ دارم انصراف داده الان پزشکی میخونه
همه بستگی به خود فرد داره

----------


## raha..

قبل از ککنکور کار سخت تره....
چون انرژی منفی بیشتره...

----------


## DR.MAM

تنها رشته هایی که ارزش دارن بخاطرشون آدم حتی 10 سالم بمونه پشت کنکور،پزشکی و دندون هستن.

بقیه رشته ها اصلا

----------


## SonaMi

> سلام به همه کنکوریای عزیز امیدوارم همه به ارزو های قشنگتون برسید. من پشت کنکوریم و عاشق پزشکی عاااااشق جوری که وقتی اسمش میاد بغض میگیرتم الانم امسال سومین کنکورمه !ولی خیلی نا امیدمو میترسم نمیدونم چیکار کنم میترسم امسالم بهش نرسمو ناچار برم یه رشته دیگه!!چون میگن دیگه ارزش نداره که بمونی . حالا سوالم از دوستان اینه اگه خدایی نکرده اگه امسالم بازهم درحد پیرا پزشکیا باشم ارزش داره بمونم سال چهارم بخاطر پزشکی؟؟؟ همیشه درس خون بودمو مدرسه تیزهوشان درس خوندم اما متاسفانه سال سومو پیشو خیلی جدی نخوندم که ضربه شم دیدم. از دوستان خواهش میکنم کسی بهم کمک کنه خصوصا اونایی که خودشون پزشکی میخونن ویا دانشگاه هستن. میترسم تا آخر عمرم حسرت نرسیدن به ارزوم تو دلم بمونا



سلام 

به انجمن کنکور خوش اومدید 

1. بررسی کنید این چند سال متوالی چه عواملی باعث بروز شرایط امروز شما شده که نتیجه مطلوب رو کسب نکردید  ؟
2. حالا آیا توانایی مقابله و تغییر شرایط تحت این عوامل دارید ؟ (چالش )
3. اگه جواب مثبت است ، از همین امروز شروع کنید. اگه تا زمان کنکور امسال ( 95 ) تونستید غلبه کنید و خب نتیجه بخش بود ، میتونید به سال دیگه امیدوار باشید . 
در غیر این صورت روی تردمیل کنکور قرار میگیرید . 


پاینده باشید  :Y (518):

----------


## iDuff

شما مگه چند سال عمر میکنی 4 سالشو پشت کنکور باشی؟ چرا یه زمینه دیگه پیدا نمیکنی که بهش علاقه داشته باشی؟ نمیشه که گفت یا پزشکی یا هیچی این درست نیست

----------


## mehrab98

:Yahoo (21):  
 :Yahoo (21): 
ادم میاد اینجا انگیزه بگیره... بدتر همه رو میبینه شبیه خودش بریدن.... 
عی بابااا .... 
رفع اسپم: چ میدونم والاع!

----------


## Ali__S

آرزوی رسیدن به یک هدف و تلاش برای رسیدن به اونه که به زندگی آدم معنی میده وگرنه اگه جایی باشی که نه هدفت بوده و نه براش تلاشی کردی فقط و فقط زنده ای ولی زندگی نمیکنی موندن یا نموندن تصمیم با خودته ولی عمر یکبار مصرفه مواظب باش به جایی نرسی که فقط حسرت برات بمونه

----------


## sahar7

> سلام 
> 
> به انجمن کنکور خوش اومدید 
> 
> 
> 1. بررسی کنید این چند سال متوالی چه عواملی باعث بروز شرایط امروز شما شده که نتیجه مطلوب رو کسب نکردید  ؟
> 2. حالا آیا توانایی مقابله و تغییر شرایط تحت این عوامل دارید ؟ (چالش )
> 3. اگه جواب مثبت است ، از همین امروز شروع کنید. اگه تا زمان کنکور امسال ( 95 ) تونستید غلبه کنید و خب نتیجه بخش بود ، میتونید به سال دیگه امیدوار باشید . 
> در غیر این صورت روی تردمیل کنکور قرار میگیرید . 
> ...


من چالشو امسال برطرف کردم و امسال به نظر خودم کم کاری نکردم بلاخره آدم ربلط هم نیست اما من مشکلم کم کاری تو پیش و سوم بود که پایه او دوسالم خوب نبود و همین عامل بهم ضربه زد. امسالم خوندم چه بساکه امسال موفق شم اما من مشکلم استرسو حس ناتوانیه که شگستو تو درونم قبول کردم!!! که اگه این حسو رها کنم شاید بشه تو این مدت باقیم به هدفم برسم. اما درحال حاضر افکار زیادی دارن داغونم میکنن والا من به لحاظ انگیزه وپشت کار مشکلی نداشتم اامسال اما حس خوبی ندارم همش تصور میکنم نمیشه!!!! و تموم شدو حس میکنم همه چسرو فراموش کردم. و اینم بگم به شدت استرسیم . الانم موندم چیکار کنم

----------


## Nikolai

من فقط عنوان تاپیکتون و خوندم حوصلم نشد بقیشو بخونم اوووووه اینقد آدم دیدم که 10 سال درس خونده حالا بر گشته برا پزشکی کنکور بده انتخاب با خودتون

----------


## magicboy

اینم سواله میپرسی؟
20 سالتونه هنوز متوجه نشدید ارزش یه موضوع شخصیه
برای یه عده ارزش داره و برای بقیه نه
خودتو تو یکی از دسته ها پیدا کن
منتظری من و امثال من بهت بگیم چی ارزش داره؟

----------


## Milad98

*!!!

*

----------


## Farid28

امسال تمومش کن بره

----------


## *Yousef*

من میگم نه.

----------


## Dr fatima97

به نظرم دیگه پشت کنکوری بودن بسه..... :Yahoo (17): 

امسال هر رشته ای که قبول شدین برین.... :Yahoo (117): 

این نظر من بود انتخاب با خودتونه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mpaarshin

همش بستگي به خودت داره ارزشت تو زندگي چيه؟؟؟
و به شدت توصيه ميكنم حتما گوش كن به اين حرفم برو دانشكده پزشكي شهرتون و با دانشجوها از نزديك صحبت كن نه پشت كامپيوتر

----------


## biology115

نفر هست فوق لیسانس گرفته اومده میخواد کنکور بده ...

نفر هست لیسانس گرفته میخواد کنکور بده ...

نفر هست با ریش و سبیل ، هم سن بابای من میاد سر کلاس میشینه ...

انقدر نفر هست ...

----------


## _AHMADreza_

هر چی میخواستی تو این این سه سال باید بهش میرسدی..... سال دیگ انتظار معجزه نداشته باش

----------


## zaniarsobhani

تقریبا عید بود مادرم رفت دکتر منم باهاش رفتم دکتر متخصص داخلی بودن خودم باچشمای خودم دیدم یه دختر جوان ده ساله اومد تو بامادرش اگه عمل نمیکرد بخاطر غده یه ماه دیگه زنده بود اونام پول نداشتن هزینه عمل 20 میلیون بود دکتر گفت نگران نباش با هزینه خودم عملش میکنم همون شب نوشت برای عمل دخترروبردن پیش دکتربی هوش و ماهم برگشتیم ولی ی سوال ازش پرسیدم تعجب کردم میگفت معدل دیپلمم 13 بود و سه سال پشت کنکورموندم ولی الان همه عقب افتادگی هام جبران شده و هرچندوقت یکبار اینطوری جون ی نفرو نجات میدم 
ارزش رو خودت تشخیص میدی نه من و بقیه دوستان 
دوستانی ام ک میگن معجزه لازم نیس برین زندگی نامه دانشمندارو بخونید خیلیاشون اصلا هیچ امیدی بهشون نداشتن ماهم بااونا یکسانیم فقط فرقمون اینه خودباوری نداریم

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

اگه هدف خاصی داشته باشید باید دنبال ان بروید حتی 10 سال،
اگر که نه فقط هدر دادن زندگی هست
تو یه سال میشه کل دروس رو مطالعه کرد البته در شرایط عادی،ممکن هست شرایط شما متفاوت باشه

----------


## Maximus

اگه واقعا روحیه و انرژی رو داری بمون وگرنه برو دانشگاه

----------


## sahar7

> اگه هدف خاصی داشته باشید باید دنبال ان بروید حتی 10 سال،
> اگر که نه فقط هدر دادن زندگی هست
> تو یه سال میشه کل دروس رو مطالعه کرد البته در شرایط عادی،ممکن هست شرایط شما متفاوت باشه


من امسالم درسارو تموم کردم چیز خاسیم نمونده فقط تو فیزیک مشکل دارم که دارم حذف میکنم نمیدونم واقعا اونقد کتابارو خوندم دیگه حالم داره لهم میخوره البته فقط امسال خوب خوندم دوسال قبل به دلایلی نشد . حالام توکل به خدا . دودلم یه دل میگه برم دانشگا و ادامه بدم تا دکترا و به زندگیم برسم یه دلمم میگه از بچه گی عاشقش بودی توانشو داری نکن! افکار زیاده

----------


## sahar7

> اگه هدف خاصی داشته باشید باید دنبال ان بروید حتی 10 سال،
> اگر که نه فقط هدر دادن زندگی هست
> تو یه سال میشه کل دروس رو مطالعه کرد البته در شرایط عادی،ممکن هست شرایط شما متفاوت باشه






> اگه واقعا روحیه و انرژی رو داری بمون وگرنه برو دانشگاه


نمیدونم واقعا یه سری از دوستان که میگن برو پرستاری بخون اگرم نشد بعدا دیدی دوس نداری بشین باز کنکور بده اونوقت کارم داری چیزیم از دست ندادی و راحت تر میشه ولی پشت کنکور موندن اشتباهه

----------


## sahar7

رفتم اتفاقا میگفتن ارزش نداره اکثرا! جز یه دسته محدود میگفتن داره و برو دنبال علاقه ت اما بیشتر میگفتن نمون پزشکی مث یه دسته گله که از دور قشنگه بهش برسی اونجوریام نیس. میگفتن پرستاری و پزشکی اونقد تفاوت ندارن وقتی تو بخوای پرستاریم ادامه بدی!!!

----------


## GUST

> *نععععععععع اصلا نمووووووون 
> دیگ هر چی شد برووووووو 
> موندن اشتباه محضه بخدا !*


سلام طوفی :Yahoo (9): 
چرا اشتباهه؟ :Yahoo (117): گناه داره بزار بمونه خو

----------


## HamedNsr

*«بنام اوکه با هزاران بار خطا و اشتباه بازهم بی گلایه فرصت میدهدبه مصداق حر»

" هدف من"
 (باید) برای تو دوباره زاده شوم ؛

گاهی باید مثل یه دانای کل رو قله ی امروزت بایستی و پشت سرت رو نگاه کنی! زندگیت رو ورق بزنی... به کارای ریز و درشت خودت خوب فکر کنی... به راه ها و بیراهه هایی که رفتی... به دیوارایی که چیدی....حتی به ویرانه هایی که ساختی... به جلو نرفتنا و این سکون  مکرر...
گاهی لازمه از خودت خارج شی، مثل یه تماشاچی خودتو زیر نظر بگیری،تمام کارهاتو خوب رصد کنی و به پاسخ این سوال برسی که :

( آیا ارزشش رو داشت??!!)

اما میدونی فرق تماشاچی ای از جنس خودت با بقیه ها چیه? اینکه نمیتونی پیش خودت تظاهرکنی! نمیتونی یه هوادار ریاکار باشی، بی پیچیدگی و ابهام همه چیز برات روشنه....

اما این سوال!!! اگر جوابت به این سوال بله ست ،خوشحال باش. چون؛ انگاری کارت خیلی درسته!!

اما اگر "نه" دستامو بگیر و با من بیا.....

یادته?? گفتم پشت سرت رو نگاه کن! برای اینکه از حالا به بعد یادمون بمونه که خیلی از این ویرانه ها کار خود ماست! حتی شاید همش!
پس بپذیر اشتباهاتت رو ... دیگه کافیه...بابا  انقدر نگاش نکن...نگفتم تو گذشته بمونیا... حالا دیگه وقت رها کردنه...رها....

اما حالا.... حالا که میدونم دلت برای بهترین بودن بدجوری لک زده،برای یه وجدان راحت، یه فریاداز روی شادی جای همه ی هق هق های یواشکیت...
نه اصن بذار اینو بگم :حالا  که طعم از دست دادن رو چشیدی ؛ عطش خواستن تو وجودت بدجوری فریاد میزنه... آره... جنس *خواستن* الان تو با بقیه ها خیییییلییی فرق داره....

آره ؛ عجیب واژه ایه این
// خواستن//
وعجیب تر از اون، مفهوم این خواستن رو به تصویر کشیدن!!
نشون دادن اینکه بند بند وجودت تو این کلمه خلاصه میشه!
ای بابا نگو : ( از ما گذشته ،، بابا دلت خوشه، این حرفا به گروه خونی ما نمیخوره، دیگه وقتی نمونده....)
وقتی میبینم  هنوزم؛ وقتی  به آرزوت فکر میکنی، دست و دلت میلرزه... چشمات براق تر میشه..وقتی هنوزم چشمت به یه عبارت "هنوزم میشه" میخوره قفلش میشه... نمیتونم باور کنم که میگی میخوای بذاری زمین آرزوتو .... اینکه میگی فراموشش کردی رو ...

پس؛ جرقه های عشق به هدفت رو نادیده نگیر...

اون " آرزوی " توئه و آرزوی تو میمونه، چه تو بهش برسی! و چه نه... تو هم بهش وفادار باش... دلت رو انقدر راحت تو یه حسرت ابدی غرق نکن....انقدر راحت این
 ( دیگه نمیشه ) رو تکرار نکن...بی انصافیه این بی خیالی لعنتی!!

میدونی حال این روزای من و تو مثل یه عاشق و معشوقیه که میخوان از هم خداحافظی کنن ...دیدی ?? هی برمیگردن همدیگه رو نگاه میکنن ، حتی یه دستی تکون میدن ...اما.... *نمیتونن*
آره رفیق ؛ شرمندتم  این یه مورد رو  نمیتونی...تو اراده ی دست کشیدن از آرزوت رو نداری...

زمان/زمان/زمان

زمان؛ این محرکه باز دارنده...
عجیب تناقضیه این زمان چون؛ تو نگاه تو معنا میشه...
اگه از من بپرسی?! میگم زمان عشق " حاله"
عاشقی رو باید هر ثانیه ثابت کرد...عشق در لحظه زیباست...

فقط 45 تا  **یک روز** عاشقی کردن به حرمت اون  آرزویی که دلت رو لرزوند؛ فکر نکنم کار سختی باشه...
از بزرگی شنیدم که میگفت:
"امروز را باش...اکنون را باش...حال را باش...تا اگر فردایی بود وتو ماندی(شاید فکر سال بعد) ؛
 همه ی آنچه دیروز بودی به استقبالت بیاید...."

آخ که چقدرررر تحول و دگرگونی در انتظار تو إ
برای آخرین بار مهم ترین تصمیم زندگیت رو زندگی کن!! مگه چند بار قراره  زندگی کنیم که به تنها آرزومون  نرسیم!!!

فقط یه قول...بهم قول بده! قول بده که عظمت این  عشق رو با قیاس تحقیر نکنی...اینکه چند ماهی دیگران و چند روزی من ! اینکه ...اینکه ...اینکه...

** فقط "بی بهانه" عاشقی کن**

چرا که استادم دکتر افشار همیشه میگفت:
" هدف نه قائل به زمانه و نه مکان...هدف باید در لحظه جاری باشه"

میدونم و میدونی که تا
زنده ایم از امکان دوباره زنده شدن بهره مندیم....اما....
"شاید " این آخرین فرصت طلایی و تکرار نشدنی زندگیت باشه...پس؛ (دریاب)

ودر آخر ؛

**  خودی شو که سزاورار 
" خود " بودن است  **

متنی از استاد علیرضا افشار

https://telegram.me/Alirezaafsharofficial

*

----------


## sahar7

خیلی ممنونم از متن قشنگتونبی اختیار اشک از چشام سرازیر شد ته دلم غوغاس!

----------


## پریسان1375

سلام سحر جان نمیدونم عزیزم این سه سال چی شده که نخوندی منم مث شمام البته امسال سال اولی بود که پشت کنکور بودم..به نظرم من دیگه نمون به رشته های دیگه فک کن..بینایی سنجی.فیزیز.تغذیه.رشته های خوبی هستن..به نظرم دیگه دنبال معجزه نباید باشی..واقع بین باش ببین سال دیگه هم بمونم بهتر میشه؟؟شما داری میگی میترسم امسال شاید پرستاری هم نیارم..خب پس شاید اصلا برای پزشکی ساخته نشدی


البته بگم من شایدم خودم بخوام بمونم.به هر جال امیدوامر بهترین تصمیم رو بگیری  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## HamedNsr

> خیلی ممنونم از متن قشنگتونبی اختیار اشک از چشام سرازیر شد ته دلم غوغاس!


*خواهش میکنم.
خوشحالم از اینکه شما جزوه همون دسته هستید که هنوزم هدفشون براشون مهمه!
پس منتظر چی هستید؟ادامه بدید دیگه...
در مورد فیزیک هم می تونید از همایش آقای کازریان استفاده کنید*

*همایش جمع بندی فیزیک پایه کازریان
*

----------


## sahar7

ممنونم از لطف تون دارم ادامه میدم هرچند خسته شدم یکمو افکار منفی اومده سراغم ولی بازم دارم میخونم . تموم ترسم نشدنه وکابوس موتدن دوباره پشت کنکور!پریروز رفتم دانشکده پزشکی بی اختیار تموم تنم میلرزید نزدیک بود گریه م سرازیر شه . خدایا خودت کمکم کن این کابوسا تموم شه

----------


## sahar7

> *خواهش میکنم.
> خوشحالم از اینکه شما جزوه همون دسته هستید که هنوزم هدفشون براشون مهمه!
> پس منتظر چی هستید؟ادامه بدید دیگه...
> 
> 
> در مورد فیزیک هم می تونید از همایش آقای کازریان استفاده کنید*
> 
> *همایش جمع بندی فیزیک پایه کازریان
> *


ولی نمیدونم چرا اونایی که پزشکی میخوندن عده محدودی میگفت بجنگ بقیه میگفتن نکن عمرتو تلف نکن !تو دختری خودتو خسته نکن زندگیت که همش اینا نیس !

----------


## DR.MAM

> ولی نمیدونم چرا اونایی که پزشکی میخوندن عده محدودی میگفت بجنگ بقیه میگفتن نکن عمرتو تلف نکن !تو دختری خودتو خسته نکن زندگیت که همش اینا نیس !


من خودم به شخصه برام رسیدن به هدفم مهمه نه زمان رسیدنش.حالا امسال شد یا ده سال دیگه
مهم اینه که برسم چون اگه نرسم باید تا آخر عمرم حسرت بخورم.

----------


## sahar7

متولد 75 هستم.

----------


## DR.MAM

> سحر خانم ببخشید شما متولد چه سالی هستید؟


ر.ا:پزشکی و دندون تنها رشته هایی هستن که ارزششو دارن آدم برای رسیدن بهشون حتی ده سالم پشت کنکور بمونه

----------


## DR.MAM

ببینید خواهرم من نه بهتون میگم بمونید نه میگم نمونید  من فقط میگم یه تصمیمی بگیرین که 15 سال دیگه هم از تصمیمتون راضی باشین

----------


## HamedNsr

> ممنونم از لطف تون دارم ادامه میدم هرچند خسته شدم یکمو افکار منفی اومده سراغم ولی بازم دارم میخونم . تموم ترسم نشدنه وکابوس موتدن دوباره پشت کنکور!پریروز رفتم دانشکده پزشکی بی اختیار تموم تنم میلرزید نزدیک بود گریه م سرازیر شه . خدایا خودت کمکم کن این کابوسا تموم شه


*ترس استرس میاره نا امیدی و اینا همه باهم شکست رو میاره که همشون خواسته شیطون(یا هر چیز منفی دیگه)
پس به جای این که به این چیزا بچسبی و حرف اینو اونو گوش بدی(اصن ما کی هستیم که بگیم میشه یا نمیشه؟!وقتی تصمیم گیرنده یکی دیگست ما چیکاره ایم؟؟)به اون بالایی بچسب* *با همون هم باش!نمیخوام کلیشه ای حرف بزنم اما هممون میدونیم 1چیزی هست,اصن همون حس آرامشی که میدونیم همون خودش کل قضیس!همونطور که ترس و استرس به ناکجا میبره آدم آرامش خاطر درونی آدم رو به راهی که مناسبه میبره,حتی اگه هم به هدف اصلی(بالاترینه)نرسیده باشیم بازهم خوشحالیم چون تا یه جایی رسیدیم و با آرامش هم رسیدیم...*

----------


## sahar7

> ر.ا:پزشکی و دندون تنها رشته هایی هستن که ارزششو دارن آدم برای رسیدن بهشون حتی ده سالم پشت کنکور بمونه


ببینید درسته حرف شما اما خب ادم بعصی وقتا میترسه که تو حالت رکود بمونه! من فعلا میخونم چه بساکه امسالم آوردم به شرطی که رو روحیه م کار کنم چون واقعا خودمو باختم من اگه سال اول اندازه امسال میخوندم میگفتم پزشکی تهران روشاخمه!! اما متاسفانه از عواقب موندنم این شده که کنکور برام یه غول بزرگ شده یه سد وحشتناک برا رسیدن به آرزوهام. ومیترسم موندنم چیزیو درس نکنه چون درس خوندن یه بخشه تو کنکور داشتن روحیه و اعتماد بنفس یه بخش دیگه که من تو این زمینه واقعا ضعیف شدم. اکثر کسایی که تو دورو برم پزشکی اوردن دودسته بودن یا خیلی بی خیال بودنو تو خوابشونم نیومده که پزشک شن یا کمپوت اعتماد بنفس بودن . من خودم میدونم که استرس و افکار منفی مخربه این روزا کتابو میگیرم حس میکنم امسالو هیچیییی نخوندمو ناخود اگاه تپش قلب میگیرم درصورتی که میدونم این طور نباشم ممکنه و شایدم قطعا امسال بهش برسم اما نمیدونم چطور این حسو از خودم دور کنم.

----------


## DR.MAM

مثلا من خودم متولد 76 هستم و عاشق پزشکی و اولین کنکورم 94 سربازی هم هفته ی قبل معاف شدم و کارتش تا دو هفته دیگه حدودا میاد  من خودم هدفم اینقدر برام مهمه که حاضرم بخاطرش 20 سالم پشت کنکور بمونم تا بهش برسم.فقط برسم. رسیدن به هدفم برام مهمه نه زمان رسیدنش اینقدر تلاش میکنم تا بهش برسم  تلاش کردن سخته اما حسرت خوردن سخت تر

----------


## DR.MAM

ببینید شما تموم تلاشتونو بکنید تا امسال رشته دلخواهتون که همون پزشکی عست رو قبول شین.دیگه اگه خدایی نکرده نشد،بمونید 96 و دوباره برای رسبدن بهش تلاش کنید

----------


## sahar7

> مثلا من خودم متولد 76 هستم و عاشق پزشکی و اولین کنکورم 94 سربازی هم هفته ی قبل معاف شدم و کارتش تا دو هفته دیگه حدودا میاد  من خودم هدفم اینقدر برام مهمه که حاضرم بخاطرش 20 سالم پشت کنکور بمونم تا بهش برسم.فقط برسم. رسیدن به هدفم برام مهمه نه زمان رسیدنش اینقدر تلاش میکنم تا بهش برسم  تلاش کردن سخته اما حسرت خوردن سخت تر


امیدوارم بهش برسیدو به قول اطرافیان خدا قسمتت کنه!یه دوست عزیزی داشتم که میگفت فلانی کم خودتو اذیت کن ببین خدا قسمتت کرده باشه مث اب خوردن میاد توزندگیت بدون اینکه بدونی چطور شد میگفت گاهی وقتا وقتی بهترین چیزارم براش زور میزنیمو نمیرسیم شاید اونا بهترین باشن مثلا پزشکی آخرش باشه اما خدا شاید میدونه که برا تو بدترینه!! شاید مسیر خوشبختیتو یه جا دیگه تویه راه دیگه میبینه پس بسپار دست خودش. اما اما من هیچ وقت به قسمت تو درس خوندن اعتقاد ندارم نمیدونم چرا!!! شایدم واسه اینه درونم غوعاس

----------


## DR.MAM

ممنون ایشالا سلامت باشین.

آره منم به قسمت اعتقادی ندارم.
همه چیز دست یافتنیه فقط با تلاش و پشتکار.
هیچ چیز غیر ممکن نیست.
غیر ممکن غیر ممکنه.

----------


## DR.MAM

حالا من خداروشکر سربازی معاف شدم وگرنه اگه 95 فبول نمیشدم میباست از مهر برم خدمت.خخخخخخخخ
به قول یکی از دوستان میگفت باس بری پادگان،پا جفت کنی.خخخ

----------


## sahar7

اره وااقعا خدا از اون لحاظ درو براتون بازکرده پس بجنگین ایشالا بهش برسین. منم میمونم تا جواب کنکور بیاد! ببینم شرایط روحیسو دارم نتبجه چطوره و.... چون پشت کنکور موندن سخته اراده محکم میخواد

----------


## DR.MAM

همیشه میگن اگه سخت ترین تصمیمو گرفتی و ته دلت آروم بود،بدون که بهترین تصمیمو گرفتی

----------


## DR.MAM

شما اولین کنکورتون 93 بود؟


بابا این که چیزی نیست.من دوست دارم که داره از 89 کنکور میده.شما حساب کنین این بنده خدا چندمین کنکورشه!!؟؟
هنوزم داره با انگیزه و با هدف میخونه تا پزشکی قبول بشه.
چون پزشکی آرزوش نیست بلکه هدفشه.

----------


## DR.MAM

شما اولین کنکورتون 93 بود؟


بابا این که چیزی نیست.من دوست دارم که داره از 89 کنکور میده.شما حساب کنین این بنده خدا چندمین کنکورشه!!؟؟
هنوزم داره با انگیزه و با هدف میخونه تا پزشکی قبول بشه.
چون پزشکی آرزوش نیست بلکه هدفشه.

----------


## DR.MAM

ایشالا که بهترین تصمیمو بگیرین.

----------


## DR.MAM

> اره وااقعا خدا از اون لحاظ درو براتون بازکرده پس بجنگین ایشالا بهش برسین. منم میمونم تا جواب کنکور بیاد! ببینم شرایط روحیسو دارم نتبجه چطوره و.... چون پشت کنکور موندن سخته اراده محکم میخواد


میگن فرهاد که باشی،همه چیز برات شیرینه

----------


## After4Ever

تخمین رتبه کنکورت چند شد؟؟؟
به نظر من خودت رو بسنج ببین چقدر هر سال پایین میایی مثلا سال اول شدی 60 هزار منطقه سال دوم 55 هزار فایده نداره ...
بهتر بگم پشت کنکور موندن رتبه ات رو بهتر کرده چقدر؟

----------


## sahar7

> تخمین رتبه کنکورت چند شد؟؟؟
> به نظر من خودت رو بسنج ببین چقدر هر سال پایین میایی مثلا سال اول شدی 60 هزار منطقه سال دوم 55 هزار فایده نداره ...
> بهتر بگم پشت کنکور موندن رتبه ات رو بهتر کرده چقدر؟


اره خیلیییی من سال اول خیییلی بد شدم پارسال رتبه م 26000 اومد پایین اونم با سه ماه خوندن! سال اولم که صفر رفتم سر جلسه

----------


## After4Ever

> اره خیلیییی من سال اول خیییلی بد شدم پارسال رتبه م 26000 اومد پایین اونم با سه ماه خوندن! سال اولم که صفر رفتم سر جلسه



دقیق بگو 26 هزارتا از چند تا؟؟ از 150 هزارتا خب 26 هزارتا خیلی مالی نیست بعد چرا پارسال 3 ماه خوندی از کجا معلوم سال دیگه هم با 3 ماه خوندن نری جلسه

----------


## sahar7

سال اول 50000 شدم سال دوم 24000 . به دلیل مشکلاتی نتونستم بخونم دوست عزیز اما امسال این طور نبودم چون با مشکلات اطرافم کنار اومدمو گذاشتمشون کنار

----------


## DR.MAM

> سال اول 50000 شدم سال دوم 24000 . به دلیل مشکلاتی نتونستم بخونم دوست عزیز اما امسال این طور نبودم چون با مشکلات اطرافم کنار اومدمو گذاشتمشون کنار


مگه اطرافیانتون چی میگفتن بهتون؟

توی این دنیا به حرف هیشکی به غیر از خودتون گوش ندین.فقط حرف خودتون براتون مهم باشه نه کس دیگه یی.

----------


## After4Ever

> سال اول 50000 شدم سال دوم 24000 . به دلیل مشکلاتی نتونستم بخونم دوست عزیز اما امسال این طور نبودم چون با مشکلات اطرافم کنار اومدمو گذاشتمشون کنار


خب پس با این حساب امسالم رتبت بهتر میشه در کل ریزش رتبه ات بد نبوده امیدوارم امسالم زیر 15 هزار  بشی....تا بتونی سال بعد رتبه خوب بیاری

----------


## DR.MAM

> خب پس با این حساب امسالم رتبت بهتر میشه در کل ریزش رتبه ات بد نبوده امیدوارم امسالم زیر 15 هزار  بشی....تا بتونی سال بعد رتبه خوب بیاری


خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز که شما از وقت درستون میزنین و میایین به ما مشاوره میدین.مرسی از راهنماییاتون

----------


## sahar7

> خب پس با این حساب امسالم رتبت بهتر میشه در کل ریزش رتبه ات بد نبوده امیدوارم امسالم زیر 15 هزار  بشی....تا بتونی سال بعد رتبه خوب بیاری


یعنی مثلا نمیشه یهو از 24000 رسید 3000؟؟!! شما نظرتون اینه؟؟

----------


## After4Ever

> یعنی مثلا نمیشه یهو از 24000 رسید 3000؟؟!! شما نظرتون اینه؟؟


به شخصه از این بدترش رو هم دیدم ولی من دارم از میانگین  افرادی که دیدم حرف می زنم، ریزش رتبه شما بد نبوده و اگه دوباره بشه زیر 15000 باز هم بد نیست اگر بشه زیر 10000 خیلی خوبه اگر به رتبه پزشکی برسه که خب  عالی میشه

----------


## Amin97

اگه روح و روانت برات مهم نیست ! خوب بمون !

----------


## After4Ever

راستی منطقه چندیت؟

----------


## sahar7

> راستی منطقه چندیت؟


ممنونم از وقتی که میزارین. منطقه دو. میشه بگید تو این زمان باقی دقیقا چیکار کنم که بشه؟؟؟

----------


## After4Ever

> ممنونم از وقتی که میزارین. منطقه دو. میشه بگید تو این زمان باقی دقیقا چیکار کنم که بشه؟؟؟



کتاب زرد یا دور دنیا تستاش رو بزن 
تاریخ ادبیات و قرابت و بخون
دینی گاج رو بخون 
کلمات انگلیسی و گرامرش هم بخون 
برای خوندنش هم از تستای کنکورای سال اخیر بزن نه تالیفی ، چون برای تالیفی این موقع مناسب نیست
هر درسی هم خواستی بگو تا بیشتر برات باز کنم

----------


## sahar7

> کتاب زرد یا دور دنیا تستاش رو بزن 
> تاریخ ادبیات و قرابت و بخون
> دینی گاج رو بخون
> 
> کلمات انگلیسی و گرامرش هم بخون 
> برای خوندنش هم از تستای کنکورای سال اخیر بزن نه تالیفی ، چون برای تالیفی این موقع مناسب نیست
> هر درسی هم خواستی بگو تا بیشتر برات باز کنم


ممنونم از راهنمایی هاتون تو این آخرا خر بزنم زیاااد و مرورامو بکنم توروخدا میشه ؟!!! یه دوفته ای میشه این افکار پایینم اورده!!

----------


## After4Ever

ببین هیچ وقت به این فکر نکن میشه یا نه
فکرش رو بکن تو بدترین حالت از ریزش رتبه ات راضی میشی...اگه شما بتونی رتبه 4 رقمی بیاری (که این رو می تونم تضمین کنم امکان پذیره) هم میتونی رشته های نسبتا خوب بری هم کلی سال بعد راحتری و انگیزت برای رتبه ی خوب اوردن زیاد میشه!

----------


## sahar7

> ببین هیچ وقت به این فکر نکن میشه یا نه
> فکرش رو بکن تو بدترین حالت از 
> ریزش رتبه ات راضی میشی...اگه شما بتونی رتبه 4 رقمی بیاری (که این رو می تونم تضمین کنم امکان پذیره) هم میتونی رشته های نسبتا خوب بری هم کلی سال بعد راحتری و انگیزت برای رتبه ی خوب اوردن زیاد میشه!


بله خب درست میفرمایید. پس یعنی شما خودتون اگه نیاوروم امسال بازم نشستنو پیشنهاد میکنید؟ درسته؟! مث بقیه نیستید که تو دانشکده پزشکی میگفتن بابا برو پرستاری؟!!!

----------


## After4Ever

> بله خب درست میفرمایید. پس یعنی شما خودتون اگه نیاوروم امسال بازم نشستنو پیشنهاد میکنید؟ درسته؟! مث بقیه نیستید که تو دانشکده پزشکی میگفتن بابا برو پرستاری؟!!!



نه من فقط راهنمایی می کنم چی رو انتخاب کنی 
من فقط دو تا گزاره بهت می دم 
تبدیل رتبه ی 50 هزار به به 24 هزار نسبتا خوب بوده
دوم تو امسال می تونی رتبه ی خیلی بهتر بیاری
حالا بستگی به خودت داره چقدر برا پزشکی رو دوس داری و چقدر می تونی براش زحمت بکشی

از همه مهتر سعی کن به حرف مردم کار نداشته باشی چون ملت حقیقت رو تحویلت نمی دن فقط تراوش های ذهنی و اون چیزی که تو ذاتشونه رو بیرون می ریزن

----------


## Maximus

> نمیدونم واقعا یه سری از دوستان که میگن برو پرستاری بخون اگرم نشد بعدا دیدی دوس نداری بشین باز کنکور بده اونوقت کارم داری چیزیم از دست ندادی و راحت تر میشه ولی پشت کنکور موندن اشتباهه


خود کنکور به خاطر سنگینی رقابت اون شادابی و نشاط بچه ها رو میگیره
که بعضیا وارد دانشگاه میشن افت تحصیلی پیدا میکنن 
حالا سه سال پشت کنکور موندن چقدر انرژی ادم رو میگیره 
منم پشت کنکوری بودم واقعا سخت هست تمام شرایط رو تجربه کردم اگه یکنواختی ایجاد بشه تا خود روز کنکور تمایلی به خوندن نیست

----------


## GHZO7

> کتاب زرد یا دور دنیا تستاش رو بزن 
> تاریخ ادبیات و قرابت و بخون
> دینی گاج رو بخون 
> کلمات انگلیسی و گرامرش هم بخون 
> برای خوندنش هم از تستای کنکورای سال اخیر بزن نه تالیفی ، چون برای تالیفی این موقع مناسب نیست
> هر درسی هم خواستی بگو تا بیشتر برات باز کنم


سلام
برای دروس اختصاصی از الان به بعد فقط تست سراسری بزنیم ؟
ممنون میشم  برای دروس اختصاصی هم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط GHZO7


سلام
برای دروس اختصاصی از الان به بعد فقط تست سراسری بزنیم ؟
ممنون میشم  برای دروس اختصاصی هم راهنمایی کنید



سلام
بله...از الان به بعد واسه همه ی درسا باید تست سراسری بزنید*

----------


## raha..

سحر جون چ خبرا؟؟؟؟
میمونی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Fawzi

> آره واقعا پشت کنکور موندن سخته این روزا انقد استرسم زیاد شده وهمش توفکرم میترسم کاری کنم که حتی پیرا هارم نیارم! الان میخوام سعی کنم خودمو اروم کنمو یه جمع بندی خوب داشته باشم که اقلا ضربه نخورم تا بعد بدونم خدا چی میخواد. با این اوضاع روحیم میترسم حتی نشه پرستاریم بیارم!! برام دعا کنید حال بدیه خیلییییی


*از صمیم قلب برای شما و بقیه دوستانم دعا کردم ...امیدوارم خیلی زود به موفقیت دست یابـــی* :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Fawzi

> من چالشو امسال برطرف کردم و امسال به نظر خودم کم کاری نکردم بلاخره آدم ربلط هم نیست اما من مشکلم کم کاری تو پیش و سوم بود که پایه او دوسالم خوب نبود و همین عامل بهم ضربه زد. امسالم خوندم چه بساکه امسال موفق شم اما من مشکلم استرسو حس ناتوانیه که شگستو تو درونم قبول کردم!!! که اگه این حسو رها کنم شاید بشه تو این مدت باقیم به هدفم برسم. اما درحال حاضر افکار زیادی دارن داغونم میکنن والا من به لحاظ انگیزه وپشت کار مشکلی نداشتم اامسال اما حس خوبی ندارم همش تصور میکنم نمیشه!!!! و تموم شدو حس میکنم همه چسرو فراموش کردم. و اینم بگم به شدت استرسیم . الانم موندم چیکار کنم


*
عزیزم خودت داری میگی کم کاری نکردم این یک امتیازه + 
ثانیا این حس شما یک حس درونی و باید بتونی بهش غلبه کنی و بگی من میتونم ...این حس زودگذرم هست ..به هر حال ناامیدیم بخشی از زندگیه اما ایمان داشته باش تو میتونی به تلاشت ادامه بده فکر پشت کنکور موندنو از سرت بنداز بیرون به خودت بگو من باید نهایت تلاشمو بکار ببرم ! پیروز باشی دوستم* :Yahoo (99):

----------


## sahar7

> سحر جون چ خبرا؟؟؟؟
> میمونی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سلام عزیزم هنوز مرددم دلم میخواد که فعلا ذهنمو خالی کنم که اقلا این روزارم از دست ندم و زحمتام هدر نره چدن روزای طلایی هستن واقعا

----------


## sahar7

ممنون از همه دوستان برام دعا کنید

----------


## Egotist

پشت کنککور موندن ادم مستهلک میکنه .

واقعا توانش دارین؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## امیر ارسلان

فازت چیه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 
من سال دوممه ولی خسته شدم دگه 
تو چه روحیه ای داری :Yahoo (21): 
یه شوهر دکتر پیدا کن دگه همه بت میگن خانم دکتر :Yahoo (20):

----------


## asalshah

اگه میخوای تا آخر عمرت درس بخونی برو پزشکی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin97

> سلام
> برای دروس اختصاصی از الان به بعد فقط تست سراسری بزنیم ؟
> ممنون میشم  برای دروس اختصاصی هم راهنمایی کنید


زیست و اره ولی شیمی و حتما تالیفی بزن مخصوصا آزمونا فار

----------


## Amir h

بچه ها دندان و دارو هم سخته؟؟؟؟؟ باید زیاد درس بخونی؟؟؟؟؟ مخصوصاً دندان اگه کسی اصلاع داره بگه

----------


## ارزو۷۶

سلام اگه کشش داری وهدفت برات مهم بمون چون توفامیل ما دختری رو میشناسم  ک بعداز ۵سال پزشکی قبول شد

----------


## پریسان1375

> من خودم به شخصه برام رسیدن به هدفم مهمه نه زمان رسیدنش.حالا امسال شد یا ده سال دیگه
> مهم اینه که برسم چون اگه نرسم باید تا آخر عمرم حسرت بخورم.


خوش به حالتون منم همینطور فک میکنم ولی از یه چیز مطمین نیستم اونم خودم هستم...اینکه از خودم مطمین نیستم که بخونم یا نه دوست دارم بمونم و تلاش کنم چون امسال نخوندم ولی از طرفی هم میترسم از یه طرف دیگم دوست ندارم رشته چرتتتتتت برم

----------


## Swallow

> سلام طوفی
> چرا اشتباهه؟گناه داره بزار بمونه خو


*سلام ! بی تلبیت هزار بار بت گفتم بم نگو طوفی ! 
چرا بمونه خو ؟ بمونه میپوسهههههههه ! 
حالا منو ک میگفتن شاااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااده شااااادم الان موندم خونه دیوونه شدم ! همه رو عاصی کردم تو خونه ! ی جا اروم نمی گیرم ک بتمرگم ی جا بخونم ! 
کلا خوب نی ! 
شما حالت خوب شد؟*  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sahar7


سلام به همه کنکوریای عزیز امیدوارم همه به ارزو های قشنگتون برسید. من پشت کنکوریم و عاشق پزشکی عاااااشق جوری که وقتی اسمش میاد بغض میگیرتم الانم امسال سومین کنکورمه !ولی خیلی نا امیدمو میترسم نمیدونم چیکار کنم میترسم امسالم بهش نرسمو ناچار برم یه رشته دیگه!!چون میگن دیگه ارزش نداره که بمونی . حالا سوالم از دوستان اینه اگه خدایی نکرده اگه امسالم بازهم درحد پیرا پزشکیا باشم ارزش داره بمونم سال چهارم بخاطر پزشکی؟؟؟ همیشه درس خون بودمو مدرسه تیزهوشان درس خوندم اما متاسفانه سال سومو پیشو خیلی جدی نخوندم که ضربه شم دیدم. از دوستان خواهش میکنم کسی بهم کمک کنه خصوصا اونایی که خودشون پزشکی میخونن ویا دانشگاه هستن. میترسم تا آخر عمرم حسرت نرسیدن به ارزوم تو دلم بمونا


پزشکی همیشه ارزش داره*

----------


## mehrnaaz

برو پیراپزشکی
شما اگه معدله دیپلمتون بالای ۱۷ باشه و معدل لیسانس بالای ۱۶ 
میتونی امتحان علوم پایه بدی بعد اگه قبول شدی  پزشکی همون دانشگاهو بشینی
به نظرم ک برو دانشگاه وختی برین دانشگاه خیلی راه براتون باز میشه

----------


## DR.MAM

بازم میگم پزشکی و دندون تنها رشته هایی هستن که ارزششو دارن آدم حتی 7 سالم بخاطرشون پشت کنکور بمونه.


حالا تصمیم نهایی با شماست

----------


## Dr_mary

> برو پیراپزشکی
> شما اگه معدله دیپلمتون بالای ۱۷ باشه و معدل لیسانس بالای ۱۶ 
> میتونی امتحان علوم پایه بدی بعد اگه قبول شدی  پزشکی همون دانشگاهو بشینی
> به نظرم ک برو دانشگاه وختی برین دانشگاه خیلی راه براتون باز میشه


این آزمونی که میگید فکر کنم محدودیت سنی داشته باشه. 

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk

----------


## barghak

با توجه به اینکه در کشور عزیزم
هر روز بدتر از دیروز هست........
نمونی بهتره 
من امسال سال دوم هستم با تمام توان خوندم و هدفم فقط یه چیز بود که تمام تلاشم را کنم تا بعدا پشیمان نشوم و امسال اخرین سال کنکورمهست
با اجازه از سربازی هم معافم

----------


## dastumahsan

منم. سال چهارمه که کنکور میدم

فرستاده شده از HUAWEI MT7-TL10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mehrnaaz

> این آزمونی که میگید فکر کنم محدودیت سنی داشته باشه. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk



jediii?
khob chan be bala mitune bede?

----------


## sahar7

> jediii?
> khob chan be bala mitune bede?


این ازمون محدودیت سنی داره متاسفانه البته تا اون جایی که من پرسیدمو گفتن!!

----------


## Dr_mary

> jediii?
> khob chan be bala mitune bede?


http://www.oloompezeshki.com/license...-92-93-94.html

----------


## Dr_mary

> این ازمون محدودیت سنی داره متاسفانه البته تا اون جایی که من پرسیدمو گفتن!!


Mahdodiat seni dare (ta 25) , madrak zaban ham mikhad, yek seri sharayet dg ham hast, taze kheili ham kam migiran. 

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk

----------


## mahsa92

نه نمون

----------


## Mr.BamBam

نه نداره به خدا نداره
خیلی خیلی عذر میخوام که اینجوری حرف میزنم به قول یکی از معلمام میگفت مگه عمر ادم علف خرسه شما میتونین یه رشته دیگه مثل تغذیه برین خیلی هم رشته عالیه 
یکی از مشاورای تاپ اهواز میگفت به گذشته ت نگاه کن اگه میتونستی شرایط کنونیتو در گذشته داشته باشی باختی
الانم میدونم خیلیا سرم میریزن و میگن اگه نمیتونی امید بدی ناامید نکن ولی من نظر خودمو گفتم و سرش اصرار میکنم

----------


## imaginedragon

به نظرم الکی عمرتو هدر نده / سطح توقعت رو بیار پایین و رو ی رشته ای سرمایه گذاری کن که دست یافتنی تر باشه

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------

